# Hs824?



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm sure this has already been discussed but here it goes. I currently have a Honda hs828 track drive. The problem is that it looks like someone took all the 828 parts except the tracks (maybe) and frame and put them on an old Hs624 tracked unit. not sure if they wanted a hs828 track and had a 828 wheel or if it was just some guy piecing together random machines so he could sell one to make a couple bucks, but either way here I am.

So my concern is that it feels front heavy. My guess is that the frame and tracks of the 624 were made to support a 24 inch bucket, not 28. I already planned on pulling apart the machine and changing belts and bearings ect, and have started the process only to find out that one of the augers is stuck on the shaft (not that bad...I'm sure I will be able to get it off, but still annoying), however the other auger and impeller were very easy to get off.

While doing all this I happened to stumble across an ad for a 724 bucket/ augers/ gearbox that has been rebuilt and painted in the $300-ish area, and its not too far from me.

So my questions would be - has anyone successfully made a Hs824? What should I expect to change? Do the pulleys/belts need to be changed or no? Lastly, what would be a fair price for the 724 bucket mentioned before?

Any input is appreciated! 

Couple pics of the before and how far I have made it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not sure a 724 bucket would fit on a 828 chassis. pretty sure it does not.

I never go up in size with a larger bucket married to a smaller engine. the other way around. have built a couple 1128's , that is a 28 inch bucket to a 11 horse machine.

since you have the 828 apart , install an impeller kit and make sure your fast throttle is 3600 plus minus 150.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> not sure a 724 bucket would fit on a 828 chassis. pretty sure it does not.
> 
> I never go up in size with a larger bucket married to a smaller engine. the other way around. have built a couple 1128's , that is a 28 inch bucket to a 11 horse machine.
> 
> since you have the 828 apart , install an impeller kit and make sure your fast throttle is 3600 plus minus 150.


This is exactly what I want to do - 8hp/24inch machine (if it will fit...)

For the throttle - I have a tach on the way and will be doing just that. Not sure about the impeller kit - If I do put one on it will be after I get it back together for measurement purposes. 

The only reason I think a 24 inch bucket might fit is because the frame is already a 624 model. My Frame number starts with "SZAJ" which was used for the hs624 I believe, I'm just not sure that it will be a quick swap. 

Basically I want a 8HP 24inch snowblower that is easier to maneuver and store, but still has plenty of power. Someone has already gone through the trouble of swapping out the engine, so I'm just wondering if I can easily go back to a 24 inch bucket. 

Then I have to figure out what I'm going to do with the 28 inch housing/augers etc.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

2muchsnow said:


> The only reason I think a 24 inch bucket might fit is because the frame is already a 624 model. My Frame number starts with "SZAJ" which was used for the hs624 I believe, I'm just not sure that it will be a quick swap.


Yes, the prefix SZAJ should be a HS624K1...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> This is exactly what I want to do - 8hp/24inch machine (if it will fit...)
> 
> For the throttle - I have a tach on the way and will be doing just that. Not sure about the impeller kit - If I do put one on it will be after I get it back together for measurement purposes.
> 
> ...


I'll take the housing and augers. I'm only 3000 miles away though . ( But am a Patriots fan since the beginning of that franchise )

yes . the old HS 80's are my favorite Honda and that is a 8 horse with a 24 inch bucket. they are tanks and can do almost any job. I don't know why Honda built the 828 or even the 928. Should have been at least a 1028 or 1128.

You can see they discontinued the 1132 and went with the 1332. That makes sense. Any time I have an 1132 and have a good 28 inch bucket and augers . I change it to a 1128. Unbeatable combo.

good luck.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure if he still subscribes to the forum but -JnC- (who coinsidently is also from New Hampshire) custom built a Honda HS924 (HS624 with fully rebuilt GX270). Can't remember if he documented the build on this site, but it wasn't too long ago a year or two max. Maybe search for threads by -JnC- and you might stumble across his build.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Is this the thread in question? 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/17850-new-guy-couple-hs624s.html


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Freezn said:


> Not sure if he still subscribes to the forum but -JnC- (who coinsidently is also from New Hampshire) custom built a Honda HS924 (HS624 with fully rebuilt GX270). Can't remember if he documented the build on this site, but it wasn't too long ago a year or two max. Maybe search for threads by -JnC- and you might stumble across his build.


Oddly enough I have been stalking this forum for months before I joined and I did see that. I don't recall any mention of the exact changes that needed to be made, but if i remember correctly, it came out amazing! I'm not even close that that level, nor do I have half of the tools I would need to make it that nice...yet.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> I'll take the housing and augers. I'm only 3000 miles away though . ( But am a Patriots fan since the beginning of that franchise )
> 
> yes . the old HS 80's are my favorite Honda and that is a 8 horse with a 24 inch bucket. they are tanks and can do almost any job. I don't know why Honda built the 828 or even the 928. Should have been at least a 1028 or 1128.
> 
> ...


1128 does sound good. If I ever see a 1132 for cheap I'll have to consider it. I also wonder if a HS 80 bucket would fit my frame? I'll have to check into it.

Hate the Patriots tho - I'm from NY and have been a NY Giants fan forever. It has been slowly killing me living in New England these past couple years. Nothing like having a team in your area, that you dislike, consistently in the Superbowl while your team "rebuilds" for what feels like 10 years. The Patriots / Eagles Superbowl was the worst, I wasn't sure who to root for.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> 1128 does sound good. If I ever see a 1132 for cheap I'll have to consider it. I also wonder if a HS 80 bucket would fit my frame? I'll have to check into it.
> 
> Hate the Patriots tho - I'm from NY and have been a NY Giants fan forever. It has been slowly killing me living in New England these past couple years. Nothing like having a team in your area, that you dislike, consistently in the Superbowl while your team "rebuilds" for what feels like 10 years. The Patriots / Eagles Superbowl was the worst, I wasn't sure who to root for.


yes, but I HATE the Giants. They beat us twice in the SB. Our kyrptonite to the supermen Pats.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> yes, but I HATE the Giants. They beat us twice in the SB. Our kyrptonite to the supermen Pats.


You don't have to worry about that this year, or for the next few most likely. Unless Brady or Belichick retire. 

Anyway - back to Honda's. How difficult is it to do the 1132 to 1128 swap? Are all the pulleys and everything else the same? I did look into the 724 swap and I'm sure its doable but most of the parts have different numbers so I'm not 100% confident in that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> You don't have to worry about that this year, or for the next few most likely. Unless Brady or Belichick retire.
> 
> Anyway - back to Honda's. How difficult is it to do the 1132 to 1128 swap? Are all the pulleys and everything else the same? I did look into the 724 swap and I'm sure its doable but most of the parts have different numbers so I'm not 100% confident in that.


the 1132 to 1128 is a simple straight swap.

i have not looked into the 828 to 724 swap yet. probably never will as have a bunch of old 80's which is basically the same thing except it has the friction disk drive instead of hydro-static..
Someone here did it ,I'm sure. 

this wheeled 624 is a beast for some reason. have been using it for 8-9 seasons and it is on par as any 828-928 I have used. big bucket and great throwing power.

must have gotten lucky.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@orangputeh

Hi, I have to ask, if you don't mind, exactly how (to the nearest 100  ) many snowblowers do you have?!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> @orangputeh
> 
> Hi, I have to ask, if you don't mind, exactly how (to the nearest 100  ) many snowblowers do you have?!


117 but don't tell the wife. most of them i snuck into back yard and under tarps....................kidding......maybe.....ask my neighbors


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I just spoke to her. She said you told her all those odd shapes under the tarps were buggies / pushchairs / strollers you were collecting for needy families.......

I think you're in trouble. 

Again.


----------

